# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Alimenter la balise SELECT par des donnes d'une bdd MySQL

## af.zakaria

Bonjour,

Je veux rcuprer une liste de donnes d'une bdd MySQL, et remplir une liste droulante; balise select en html; avec ces donnes l.

J'essaye avec ce morceau du code:




```

```


Mais la balise select ne m'affiche rien,

J'ai besoin de vos renseignements,

Merci.

----------


## m4riachi

fait un echo de la variable $nbr pour voir le nombre d'enregistrement retourner.

----------


## af.zakaria

Quand je fais echo "$nbr"; Il m'affiche 1, c'est correcte car j'ai une seule ligne dans ma table.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
1/ enlve cette ligne :


```
$villeDepart = mysql_fetch_row($villeDepartQuery);
```

En effet, elle renvoie dj une ligne de rsultat !
Et comme tu n'en as qu'UN seul !... il n'y a plus rien  afficher dans le while.

2/ Corrige aussi cette ligne :


```
						<option value="<?php echo $un_record[0]; ?>"><?php echo $un_record[0]; ?></option>
```

----------


## af.zakaria

Toujours, aucune donne n'est affiche  ::(:

----------


## rawsrc

Bonsoir,

Avec ceci, a devrait rouler : 


```

```

Par ailleurs, je te dconseille fortement d'utiliser un nom littral comme valeur de l'attribut value d'autant plus que ce dernier provient de la base et tu ne peux raisonnablement prtendre ne pas avoir des caractres qui pourraient poser problme. Il est gnralement bien plus facile de manipuler des id numriques.
Enfin, il faut que tu penses  chapper  l'affichage les caractres exotiques avec une fonction du genre htmlspecialchars()

----------


## redoran

Salam ; ce que j'utilise:


```

```

meme avec une seul ligne t'aura ton affichage , bonne utilisation  ::ccool::

----------


## rvtoulon

Bonjour  tous,
perso je fais comme ceci et a marche trs bien mme si il n'y a qu'un enregistrement dans ma table:

```

```

----------


## romrom12

J'ai le mme problme :



```

```

a m'affiche, une liste droulante vierge... ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## misswatson

Salut,
j'ai regard vite fait ton code, essaye:


```
echo $row['nom_club']
```

----------


## romrom12

Ca change rien j'ai toujours rien,



```

```

par contre j'ai fais une requte qui m'affiche tous les clubs et a, a marche :


```

```


L je suis perdu

----------


## Invit

> Ca change rien j'ai toujours rien


Bonjour,
ca t'tonne ??
des balises en trop (<table><tr><td> ?? <option></option> ??), d'autres manquantes,... pas surprenant pourtant !
Et pour afficher une variable php, on met *echo* $variable;


```

```

Va t'acheter des yeux  :8O:  !

----------


## algeriano

j'ai fait exactement comme vous l'avez montionner mais chez moi sa affiche une erreur quoi que ['nom_club'] est une variable inconnue ou ce message d'erreur "Undifined index " , voila j'aimerai bien un petit coup de pousse dans celle la ...  ::ccool:: merci

----------

